# Funky's babies



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We were packing today for our holiday - I don't like to packing in front of my pets but Funky has seen suitcases last night.today morning when I was packin my stuff (always last minute) he was sitting and made me feel really guilty than went under the bed - on the end he he came to give me a kiss


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking sad made me cry


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Aah! I know you worry, but I am sure he will be fine. 

Have a great time.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

She knows your upto something!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They all know that's why I never pack earlier than day of travel.
Others have not been that bothered apart of Funky and Aza (our dog) - you could see they were sad.
I had to go 3 times to at goodbye-we left house 15 minutes after schedule hahahahha
Funky started making some very quite noises with teeth not grinding but if he does anything I am worrying.
On the end we made him to move from under the bed and he was staying in landing and I told him to give me kissy kissy so he did-it is funny how he understand stuff


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are trying to pretend they are bothered but really they are looking forward to being pampered by someone else for a change. 

Hope you have a lovely time your fur babies will be just fine.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Heidi is staying with them


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are fine...well Ginny and Stuart hate me already because I made them have Panacur lol, everyone else wasn't bothered.
They have all tucked into their dinner, Aza as well. The birds are having a good sing song in the kitchen, can hear them over the TV!

Have a good time, and don't worry x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Have good night Heidi and give them kisses from Mummy!
We have had worse flight ever due to horrible turbulences and one think i was thinking was i cannot die as my pets need me!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Enjoy your holiday - they are in safe hands.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Have good night Heidi and give them kisses from Mummy!
> We have had worse flight ever due to horrible turbulences and one think i was thinking was i cannot die as my pets need me!


Hope you are having a fabulous holiday.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

How are all my babies?os Aza sleeping with you Heidi?
Hows Barbie accommodating?is Funky in a good mood?how is hodge with you feeding him-nice like to me or nasty like to Richard?is ginny and Stuart still not happy with you Due to panacur?hows Elliot and Oscar? Are they still fighting for Barbie?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyone is fine Aga 
Ginny likes me better now because she is having her panacur in just a little bit of broccoli lol (as is Hodge)
Hodge is being nice like with you.
Stuart had a mucky bum this morning so cleaned him all up. Him and Funky are picking at their food, but they are eating (tried a little fingernail size of apple and broccoli to see) so I think they miss you, I'm keeping an eye on them.
Barbie is making herself at home, running around the living room as I type.
Oscar and Elliot are great - so good with their panacur and they are best buddies again, snuggled up together on the footstool.
Aza has been a bit of a pest, thinking that 5am is a good time to wake up, running across the room and jumping on me! So I have left your bedroom door open, and shut mine and the boys and she has been sleeping on your bed.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Everyone is fine Aga
> Ginny likes me better now because she is having her panacur in just a little bit of broccoli lol (as is Hodge)
> Hodge is being nice like with you.
> Stuart had a mucky bum this morning so cleaned him all up. Him and Funky are picking at their food, but they are eating (tried a little fingernail size of apple and broccoli to see) so I think they miss you, I'm keeping an eye on them.
> ...


It is best to not give Funky anything apart fibre pellets as after any veg he won't be happy-tomorrow probably would need metacam.
Stuart hardly eats pellets but if he eats hay he is fine.Funky should be excited about his food in the morning and after night all pellets should be gone -he won't eat everything straightaway. If Funky wont be excited about his food he would need metacam and metaclopromide(calls something else now-emerid or something like that-it is new name for it).
Did he eat his food overnight?he probably miss me as he is very much bonded with us and if he is not allowed going downstairs he will go in mood.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He is excited about me going to feed them, eats a few then leaves it. 1 scoop (1 bowl) out of the 2 have gone since this morning, don't worry I will give him the metacam/gut stim if I think he needs it 
The apple was literally what I could get by pinching between my finger nails, I've never given such a small bit lol, it was just to see if he was in a big mood or just a little picky!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> He is excited about me going to feed them, eats a few then leaves it. 1 scoop (1 bowl) out of the 2 have gone since this morning, don't worry I will give him the metacam/gut stim if I think he needs it
> The apple was literally what I could get by pinching between my finger nails, I've never given such a small bit lol, it was just to see if he was in a big mood or just a little picky!


His favourite is kale if he doesn't want to take it it means something is not right.
He usually is excited in the morning and try to eat from tub if I take too long to put it o bowl-he won't eat everything in one go but before evening feeding all should be gone.
If he doesn't grinding his teeth it means he is but in a mood but of he does not want to go downstairs sit and grind his teeth it means something is not right.
Tell him mummy will be back soon-I always tell him that he is such a sweetie.
Any chance for a picture?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Will see if I can get one on here from phone - cant upload from it usually.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Funky is eating fine now 

















Got this one of Ginny as well 









*Heidi*


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What a nice way to keep an eye on your pets while you are on holiday.

I am sure Heidi will look after them well - but what do you do with your own, Heidi?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Heidi only lives 3 or 4 miles away from us so it is not like she won't see her babies while taking care of ours
We used to leave our bunnies (4 t that time) dog and birds in a kennel where Heidi worked and than we were looking for a pet sitter once as our dog has been diagnosed with cancer and we didnt want her to go to kennel as she could easily pick up infection (she was and is on chemotherapy)-and I founded out That Heidi has her own business-she couldn't stay with aza that time (somebody else did) but since than we always check with Heidi if she is free before we book anything.
It is good as they can stay on their routine,their cages hutches their house

I can see Lord Funky is making mess on the floor-he was so good previously but he never did poo on his hay always on towel (when he wasn't bonded with Stuart and had to stay in his cage).it seems now that he thinks big tray are for hay to eat floor for toilet-we removed rug and put blanket there so easier to clean. Saying that he goes downstairs and we quite happy for him to drop his poo everywhere -as we always said better poo everywhere then not poo at all. If he is in a mood we take off gate so he can come downstairs (usually when we get back from work we take off gate)if he comes downstairs it is mean he is fine but in a mood,if he doesn't come it means he would need medicines (usually grinding his teeth-but sometimes he does it if he is in little mood sometimes when he is in pain).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You know your rabbits really well.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky - As Aga said, I'm only 4 miles away, so I have dad feed them for me in the morning and I go back for my dinner (my lovely mummy lol) and to check on and feed my Munchkins in the evening 

Little Barbie is a sod for eating paper by the way Aga lol, have to keep telling her "no", and she is real poop machine!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Summersky - As Aga said, I'm only 4 miles away, so I have dad feed them for me in the morning and I go back for my dinner (my lovely mummy lol) and to check on and feed my Munchkins in the evening
> 
> Little Barbie is a sod for eating paper by the way Aga lol, have to keep telling her "no", and she is real poop machine!


Hahahahha she was ripping off paper and pushing everything in the cage-bit worry that is she is bit temperamental bonding her with hodge may be difficult


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She seems sweet enough, she's like Elliot really lol.
She's not doing it in a stroppy way, she just seems to find it amusing! And she is a little hooligan for trying to get behind the TV etc as well BTW, you'll love it lol, she is really exploring now!


----------

